# Die unernsten Seiten des Sturmtiefs : Windiges x 15



## krawutz (19 Feb. 2022)




----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2022)

Wind kann schöne Einsichten gewähren 

:thx:


----------



## Brian (19 Feb. 2022)

Schade solche schönen Einsichten hab ich wohl gestern übersehn    :thx:


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2022)

Danke dafür


----------



## comatron (20 Feb. 2022)

So gesehen ist eine verstärkte Nutzung der Windkraft durchaus zu befürworten.


----------

